# Quel type et quelle limite de RAM pour un iMacG5 sans iSight



## PiRMeZuR (29 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

je souhaiterais donner un coup de fouet à  un iMac G5 20" 2Ghz, doté de 1,5 Go de RAM (ça coûtait une fortune en 2006). Je précise qu'il s'agit du premier modèle sans iSight (acheté à l'Apple Expo 2006, je crois)

Cependant, impossible d'obtenir des informations précises sur la limite de RAM gérée par l'ordinateur. Apple parle de 3 Go, mais déconseille de mettre des barrettes dépareillées.
De plus, elle est réputée pour sous-estimer les possibilités de ses machines.

Il semble qu'il s'agisse de mémoires PC2-5300 DDR2, mais impossible aussi de trouver une limite à la fréquence (400Mhz ? 667Mhz ?), au nombre de broches (184 ? 200 ? 240 ?)

Vu l'ancienneté de la machine, et le coût modique de la mémoire vive m'incitent à prendre le haut de gamme, histoire de ne pas faire les choses à moitié.

C'est pourquoi je viens solliciter votre aide. Auriez-vous des informations complémentaires ?

PiR

PS: Et si ce n'est pas trop demander, connaissez-vous un bon site pour acheter ces barrettes ? MacWay me parait  un peu cher pour le coup, mais PriceMinister ne l'est pas beaucoup moins.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si c'est un iMac4,1 (tu peux trouver l'info en lançant Information système , et en regardant matériel/  Identifiant du modèle , alors c'est 2 Go de RAM max (de la  200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM)

Jette u coup d'oeil chez Crucial si Macway est trop cher


----------



## didgar (1 Mars 2012)

Salut !



PiRMeZuR a dit:


> Je précise qu'il s'agit du premier modèle *sans* iSight



/!\ D'après MacTracker dans ce cas ce serait :

_2 slots - 184-pin PC-3200 (400MHz) DDR SDRAM_

A+

Didier


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2012)

didgar a dit:


> /!\ D'après MacTracker dans ce cas ce serait :
> 
> _2 slots - 184-pin PC-3200 (400MHz) DDR SDRAM_


Le modèle dont tu parles date de 2005 (de mai à octobre 2005) en contradiction avec l'achat en septembre 2006


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le modèle dont tu parles date de 2005 (de mai à octobre 2005) en contradiction avec l'achat en septembre 2006&#8230;



Bonjour, 
Le fait est, les iMac G5 sans iSight utilisent de la RAM _184-pin PC-3200 (400MHz) DDR SDRAM_.
L'iMac de PiRMeZuR est certainement un modèle 2005 refourgué acheté en 2006.


----------



## didgar (1 Mars 2012)

Salut !



Sly54 a dit:


> Le modèle dont tu parles date de 2005 (de mai à octobre 2005) en contradiction avec l'achat en septembre 2006



J'entends bien ! Mais comme l'iMac en question ne dispose pas d'iSight, il ne peut s'agir que d'un modèle de destockage ?! Isn't it ?!

A+

Didier


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2012)

didgar a dit:


> J'entends bien ! Mais comme l'iMac en question ne dispose pas d'iSight, il ne peut s'agir que d'un modèle de destockage ?! Isn't it ?!


Oui, zavez sûrement raison les gars&#8230; 
J'étais resté "coincé" avec le nom du modèle (iMac G5 iSight) sans même faire attention que les modèles suivants possèdent bien entendu la webcam intégrée&#8230; :rose:

Le plus simple serait quand même que PiRMeZuR nous indique précisément son modèle


----------



## PiRMeZuR (1 Mars 2012)

Merci pour les réponses rapides et désolé de vous avoir induits en erreur en mentionnant l'Apple Expo (j'ai d'ailleurs dit 2006 mais il doit s'agir de 2005, il me semble que c'était quelque mois avant l'annonce de l'arrivée des processeurs Intel et que mon père était dégouté d'avoir pris un des derniers PPC).

J'ai donc vérifié sur la machine, et il s'agit du modèle sorti en Mai 2005 sans iSight.

Après une rapide recherche sur le site de Crucial, j'ai trouvé ceci :
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=iMac%20(G5-2.0GHz%2C%2020-inch)&Cat=RAM

Cela conviendra-t-il ? Si c'est le cas, je prendrai une barrette de 1 Go pour arriver au seuil maximum.


----------

